# InDoor On-Road Racing In Louisiana!!!!



## SwampDog32 (Apr 29, 2009)

Come check us out if you are in the area!!!! Great people and even better racing.

http://www.rcracingstation.com/

http://www.1racer.net/


----------



## SwampDog32 (Apr 29, 2009)

*The Riverside Challenge*

When
Saturday, June 27, 2009

Where
RC Racing Station, 1401 Kenner, LA 70062

Time
8AM Doors Open/Practice Begins
8:30AM On-site Registration Begins
11AM Registration Closes
11:30AM On-site Practice Closes/Heats Posted
12PM Racing Starts

3 Rounds of Qualifying
Main Event

Fees
Pre-Registration
On-site/Online Registration $25.00 1st Class 
$5.00 Each Additional Class
Event T-shirt Included with Registration Online
Racers may send an email with complete contact information stating their race entries

Pre-Registration Closes at 9PM Friday, June 26, 2009

On-site Race-day Registration
Add $5.00 to the above fees

Online Registration

Current Entries

Awards
Top 3 Finishers in each class

Available Classes
1:12 Pan-car
19 Turn or 13.5
27 Turn or 17.5

1:10 Touring Car
19 Turn or 13.5
27 Turn or 17.5
Rubber Tire 13.5/17.5
Outlaw

1:10 Pan-car
19 Turn or 13.5
4-Cell

Micro 18
Open

Slash SPEC (Stock motor)

Vintage Trans-Am (Rules)


Note:
As each class forms, lineup information will be posted within this forum, www.rcracingstation.com or www.1racer.net
Four cars are needed to form a class.
First 4 racers registered in each class get reserved pit space.


----------

